# tempted to get some horse head grasshoppers



## beckyl92 (Oct 22, 2009)

can someone give me a basic caresheet?

thanks


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 22, 2009)

I have seen them in pics only, but never saw any for sale.


----------



## beckyl92 (Oct 22, 2009)

theres loads on eBay


----------



## Orin (Oct 23, 2009)

They're kept like the usual phasmid and eat bramble, however, they lay eggs like the usual grasshopper and must be provided damp, somewhat deep, substrate.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 23, 2009)

OH! thanks for the tip and Orin, too much work for me then!


----------



## beckyl92 (Oct 23, 2009)

Orin said:


> They're kept like the usual phasmid and eat bramble, however, they lay eggs like the usual grasshopper and must be provided damp, somewhat deep, substrate.


do they only need deep subsrate when adult and laying eggs?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 23, 2009)

That should be ok, deep substrate will add humidity aswell though.


----------



## Orin (Oct 23, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> do they only need deep subsrate when adult and laying eggs?


 Correct.


----------

